Ask HN: Do you still use your old Raspberry 1? What for? - rullopat
======
mytdi
VoIP phone system (Asterisk PBX). [http://www.raspberry-
asterisk.org](http://www.raspberry-asterisk.org)

------
mytdi
Phone system (Asterisk PBX), using RasPBX.

